# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  3D printed waste survey

## Thebearbeats

My name is Spencer McClung and I am a senior at Glenelg Country School in the Project Lead The Way Engineering Design and Development class. In my group is Joe Zhou and Michael Hannah. The goal of the class is for the groups to take a problem, and fully design a solution from conception to marketing. Our problem statement is as follows, "With the meteoric rise of 3D printing in the last 5 years, the amount of wasted filament has become enormous. With up to 40% of all printed material being used for bridges, platforms, and supports that are meant to be discarded, as well as countless misprints and obsolete prototypes, hundreds of tons of reusable filament is ending up in our trash."
    To solve this issue, we are planning on creating a device to recycle printed materials back into usable filament. We would really appreciate it if you would take a minute to fill out this survey so we can get some good data on 3D printing use. The survey is a this link https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/9XNGBVF. 



 Thank you very much,
    Spencer McClung, Joe Zhou, Michael Hannah

----------


## EagleSeven

Don't Worry About it !
It's Not a Problem !

Now Molded plastic, That's a Real problem !! LOL  :Wink:

----------


## Chachin

Survey completed. Good luck!

Chachin..

----------


## Paulhere

> Survey completed. Good luck!
> 
> Chachin..


Done!

I hope the project goes well!

----------


## curious aardvark

good survey. Relevant questions, not too many of them and no daft ones :-)

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Now Molded plastic, That's a Real problem !! LOL


How do you figure?

----------


## LambdaFF

Done too.



> How do you figure?


I'd say : hugely different volumes ?

----------


## EagleSeven

> How do you figure?


LOL  :Smile:  That was a Joke !

Since I wrote that I have determined that very few here understands or appreciates Joking,
So I'll try not to let it happen Again ! LOL  :Smile:

----------


## Sebastian Finke

My mistake. My one browser doesn't show any smileys. Font is all messed up too...

----------


## EagleSeven

> My mistake. My one browser doesn't show any smileys. Font is all messed up too...


 :Embarrassment:  No Smileys ! 
You are Missing half the Fun ! LOL  :Wink:

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Apparently.

----------

